# No Tags AT ALL?? Hang Tags instead?



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I read somewhere that one company removes the tags and instead of placing thier own tag they just include all the wash and necc. info on a hangtag. Stating that the law says the care and instructions must "accompany" the new shirt (as opposed to being permantly affixed). 

If this is correct, and I am understanding it correctly... then theoretically I could buy a tagless T, and put all the necc info on a hang tag and be complient. Is this correct? Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

My guess is that the company is confusing US Customs laws (in regards to imported goods) and FTC re-labeling requirements. To my knowledge, the FTC requires the info to be permanently affixed.

Tagless shirts usually have the required info permanently affixed in the neck line. It's just printed or transfered as opposed to woven tags (hence... tagless).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GN said:


> I read somewhere that one company removes the tags and instead of placing thier own tag they just include all the wash and necc. info on a hangtag. Stating that the law says the care and instructions must "accompany" the new shirt (as opposed to being permantly affixed).


Care instructions must be on a 'permanent label' per the labeling law: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

splathead said:


> Care instructions must be on a 'permanent label' per the labeling law: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


I've read through that before and don't see where it specifically says the label has to be permanent. And I'm wondering if this is the loophole: 

"
*Label placement and attachment*

The label(s) with required information must be securely *attached* to the product until it is delivered to the consumer. However, the label(s) *need not be permanently attached*."
I understand what needs to be there, but I'm not seeing where it reads the labels HAVE to be permanantly attached upon delivery. (which is why I am inquiring from greater minds than my own!)

WHat do you think?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GN said:


> I've read through that before and don't see where it specifically says the label has to be permanent. And I'm wondering if this is the loophole:
> 
> "
> *Label placement and attachment*
> ...


You just have to read a couple of sentences further on that same page 



> Also, remember that garments must have care instructions on a permanent label.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Rodney said:


> You just have to read a couple of sentences further on that same page


 
I'm sorry I still don't see where your talking about?


I called Steven and left a message for a call back.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah! Ok I see it.. 

"Many consumers and professional cleaners consider it important to have fiber information on a permanent label. Also, remember that garments must have care instructions on a permanent label. Therefore, it may be useful to have the two pieces of information on the same label."

So techinically ONLY the care instructions need be permanantly labled.

But I wonder how lingerie and other such garments get away without any lables or information "permanantly" attached.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

GN said:


> Ah! Ok I see it..
> 
> "Many consumers and professional cleaners consider it important to have fiber information on a permanent label. Also, remember that garments must have care instructions on a permanent label. Therefore, it may be useful to have the two pieces of information on the same label."
> 
> ...


 
..and to add to that does "permanant label" necc mean it has to be _attached_? 
If I send a hangtag- that could be deemed as a _permanat_ label- meaning that it won't fade, or wash out etc. 
And does _attached _mean it has to be _permanantly_ attached? 
LOL..i'm not trying to be a hard @SS.. the company I mentioned before claimed they just paperclipped hangtags to all the clothes and that was lawful. If that is the case, it will help me with my pursuits but of course I want to be complient. 

When Steve calls back I will report whatever he says is the bottom line.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Love the way you interpret what you read to always fit what you want it to say. 

Does permanent really mean permanent? Really?

It doesn't matter what others are doing. That other company is not going to pay your fine when the FTC cracks down on you.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

splathead said:


> Love the way you interpret what you read to always fit what you want it to say.
> 
> Does permanent really mean permanent? Really?
> 
> It doesn't matter what others are doing. That other company is not going to pay your fine when the FTC cracks down on you.


Well that is not correct and my question was valid. The FTC doesn't specifiy that the permanant label HAS to be attached which is what I was inquiring. Think about lingerie and where a tag would not work. I was seeking clarification and your top comment was unwarranted.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok I just got off the phone with Steve at the FTC and he clarified. There are two jurisdictions: Customs and FTC. 

Since my products are not imported I only inquired about FTC law (which is what I was asking about in this thread). For garments made in the USA everything *can be* on an "affixed" label meaning a sticker or a hangtag. However, care instructions must "permanantly" accompany the garment. I asked does that mean permanantly "attached". And he said there is a gray area- but basically *yes*. The care instructions are meant to last the life of the garment (through washing etc). However, if attaching or permantly affixing the care instructions will "damage the product or damage the usefulness of the product" then EVEN care instructions do not have to be permanatly attached (but still accompany) He further stated that a company can get away with having no care instructions permanantly attached by "registering for public notification"-which he said is a very lengthy process that most companies do not wish to partake of. (a company does not have to register if the reason they do not include care instructions is because it will damage the garment) 

I think we all already knew the rest about whats essential but I'll recap:
-care instructions must be permanantly attached/affixed unless it will damage the product or its usefullness
-country of origen must be permanantly attached/affixed _if _the garment was imported
-country of origen (if made in the USA), RN #, or business name can me on a hang tag, sticker etc. and does not need to be permanant but does need to be attached
-companies can file for public notification (on FTC website) to not have to permanantly affix tags/labels etc.

side note.. he also said that if the thread or fiber is imported but the garment is still made in the USA then that falls under FTC -not Customs... therfore FTC laws apply.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GN said:


> and your top comment was unwarranted.


Just havin some fun with ya. Didn't you see my smiley face?

As far as your permanent vs. attached argument, when it comes to labels the two words are synonymous. It really can't be permanent if it's not attached.


----------



## gratsy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing good post


----------

